# motocross anyone?



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

i ride moto cross and want every one post up your bikes and pics and want to invite every one up to breezewood proving grounds in pa to ride that lives in the pa/va/md area this saturday


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i ride dirt bikes for fun  but Its a very very little one. so I dont race haha. nice lookin bike you got there


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll see if I can post mine.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's mine.

Jake


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Heres mine i just ride for fun


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> View attachment 1055843
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> Jake


nice bike jake!


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

nice bikes


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

mathewslx9 said:


> nice bikes


Thanks man you too.

Jake


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is mine! 2006 Kawasaki 250F.


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

theres a kawy ntohin better


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

mathewslx9 said:


> theres a kawy ntohin better


Yeah there is!! KTM man!! Haha jk.

Jake


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

2002 crf 450r


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

jmr450 said:


> View attachment 1057458
> 2002 crf 450r


Nice bike man.

Jake


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

ktm is expensive in 2 weeks going to get my new bike my 2011 kx 250f


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Not motercross. Its just my 4-wheeler that takes me to my hunting and fishing spots.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

mathewslx9 said:


> ktm is expensive in 2 weeks going to get my new bike my 2011 kx 250f


Very true! Sweet!! Hope you like it.

Jake


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah there is!! KTM man!! Haha jk.
> 
> Jake


Got one of those to!! ha - KTM 450 EXC, just can't get the pictures to load.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

ACE13 said:


> Got one of those to!! ha - KTM 450 EXC, just can't get the pictures to load.


Nice!!

Jake


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i race 3 bikes. kx 250f yz 250 and a crf 450. ill post pics later. moto 338 (southwick) which os one the national circut is 10 mins from my house.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

I dont a bike anymore, but go to UNIDILLA every year........ Love it up there!


----------

